# Glass Lid Preventing Oxygen?



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi 

Last night, I bought a 2 1/2 gallon glass aquarium for a betta in my room. I also bought the matching glass lid. Knowing that bettas get oxygen from both the water and the air, I wondered if the glass lid would be a problem. It covers the entire top of the tank, so there's no openings. My Mom called the petstore and they said it should be fine, but I want to make sure.
Thank you for any help/advice


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

The pet store is incorrect, but that is not uncommon. Your Betta should always be able to get oxygen from the air. Most people will sit the glass lid in a way that allows a small opening for air.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Definitely want an opening for air.. they _can_ breathe using their gills, but that isn't natural for them, or something they rely on. Bettas can drown, which will tell you just how little they use their gills.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a 2.5 gal tank with a lid that would fit smoothly, but I have a heater in the tank, the cord keeps the lid just very slightly ajar, just enough so air can get in. If that doesn't work you can put it on just slightly askew, so it's not a snug fit. As long as there aren't any big openings, it should be safe enough for him. (less than a cm gap)


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

I have 3 of these 2.5 gallon tanks with there lids. If your is like mine then the lid should be about 1/4" smaller then its opening & if your tank doesn't already have them then you can cut air holes into the part of the frame that holds the lid so there is always breathers around the side of the lid. Mine came with them so there is either 2x 1/4 by 1/4" holes of 4x 1/8" holes depending on of I have the lid centered or at the edge.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I use the glass tanks with the lids too, and I have heaters (all bettas should), so it shouldn't be a problem to keep the lid propped open on the heater cord.


----------

